# How often to replace boxing gloves?



## crazydiamond (Apr 23, 2016)

I train three times a week for an hour. Most times I am using gloves only about 30 mins - at most. Some hard bag work, and some light sparing depending on day. Some times maybe no glove use - doing kicks or grappling or weapons.

When I train at home on heavy bag - I used a pair of bag gloves instead of my training gloves.

Should I replace only when I feel like the gloves are breaking down in cushioning ? Or is there some standard rule of thumb ?

How often do you guys buy new training gloves?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2016)

When the front starts to crack or split. And that is very it then becomes dangerous to the other guy.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2016)

crazydiamond said:


> I train three times a week for an hour. Most times I am using gloves only about 30 mins - at most. Some hard bag work, and some light sparing depending on day. Some times maybe no glove use - doing kicks or grappling or weapons.
> 
> When I train at home on heavy bag - I used a pair of bag gloves instead of my training gloves.
> 
> ...




Really depends on how you use them.  Basically when they stop doing their job though.  

Bag gloves are a little harder foam, more to protect your hands.  They should break down a little slower.  Sparring gloves are going to generally be a little softer, and the foam will break down a little faster. 

Once the glove stops protecting your hands or your partner the way it should you need to replace it.  

Just remember what it is, and that is a piece of safety equipment.  If in doubt, replace it.  Same for any piece of safety equipment.


----------

